# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  I hate people

## L

I hate people - I asked one of the girls in my class who I would class as a friend for a copy of the assignment brief  we are doing as I lost mine. That was on Monday and she still have not passed it on. Asked her to take a picture to send on viber because she we are not going to see each other now  - that was this morning at 9am, and even though she said several times she would "in a few minutes" I am still waiting - it is now almost 11pm - put a message on viber that all my class are on and they had a conversation under my message with no reference to my request.

Asked if I could get the picture and her response was "when I am finished my nails"

Shoot me!

----------


## Keddy

That's horrible  ::(: 
I hate people too. (Some, not all) people are insensitive and selfish.
I've had that problem quite often in school too. Someone says they will send me the assignment and it never happens.
Is there anyone else you could get a copy of it from?

----------


## L

Well her nails must have dried as she finally sent it, too bad it is almost bed time and no use to me today - I am just in bad form now. I literally asked everyone and no one replayed, fair enough some could have been working today but when anyone asks a question on the college viber they always get a reply.....even "I'll find out later" or something but no they had a conversation about being over worked....fuck the lot of them

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Asked if I could get the picture and her response was "when I am finished my nails"
> 
> Shoot me!



Gross. Those girls seem to only exist in movies but they you meet them in real life and it's like...well shit.
I won't shoot you, but can I shoot her? I have good aim, don't worry. 

Anyway, I'm glad you finally got the assignment even if it did take eons. They don't seem like a very reliable bunch. Have they done things like this before?

----------


## L

> Gross. Those girls seem to only exist in movies but they you meet them in real life and it's like...well shit.
> I won't shoot you, but can I shoot her? I have good aim, don't worry. 
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you finally got the assignment even if it did take eons. They don't seem like a very reliable bunch. Have they done things like this before?



Aw, thanks - can I take you up on the shooting - I will even pay

Yup they seem to single me out a lot which for the most part doesn't bother me as they can be pretty mean people - I don't ask them for anything for the most part but I was stuck today - I feel more embarrassed having asked them, I should have just gone to my lecturer!

----------


## SmileyFace

Many people nowadays are ridiculous unreliable  ::\:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Asked if I could get the picture and her response was "when I am finished my nails"



Pardon my french but what a fucking [BEEP]!

----------


## Keddy

> Gross. Those girls seem to only exist in movies but they you meet them in real life and it's like...well shit.
> I won't shoot you, but can I shoot her? I have good aim, don't worry.



HAHAHAHAHA... I literally just burst out laughing reading that response, Illusion xD
Can I hire you? There are a few people I'd like to have taken care of and I'm far too nice to do it myself...
Kidding, kidding... LOL

----------


## Keddy

> Yup they seem to single me out a lot which for the most part doesn't bother me as they can be pretty mean people - I don't ask them for anything for the most part but I was stuck today - I feel more embarrassed having asked them, I should have just gone to my lecturer!



This is what happens to me at school too  ::(: 
It really sucks. And people wonder why I have social anxiety...
People can be really mean and tend to form cliques, especially in a college setting. I was hoping it stopped after high school but evidently it doesn't.

----------


## L

> This is what happens to me at school too 
> It really sucks. And people wonder why I have social anxiety...
> People can be really mean and tend to form cliques, especially in a college setting. I was hoping it stopped after high school but evidently it doesn't.



For the most part I don't care about being on my own - I live in a very small closed minded town and I would rather be singled out than go along just to be included and go agents what I believe but I have always helped them out or answered their questions so I am just sickened. worse again they are soon to be nurses.....thankfully I am leaving here in less than a year

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> HAHAHAHAHA... I literally just burst out laughing reading that response, Illusion xD
> Can I hire you? There are a few people I'd like to have taken care of and I'm far too nice to do it myself...
> Kidding, kidding... LOL



Yes you may.  :Tongue: 
I can be your personal assassin.

What was this girl even painting her nails for? As nursing students, don't you guys have labs to work in? You're not even supposed to have long nails let alone paint the damn things...

----------


## Keddy

> Yes you may. 
> I can be your personal assassin.



*Evil laugh* Thank you LOL, it's time I got my revenge

----------


## Chantellabella

> Pardon my french but what a fucking [BEEP]!



Couldn't have said it better. I agree.

----------


## L

> Yes you may. 
> I can be your personal assassin.
> 
> What was this girl even painting her nails for? As nursing students, don't you guys have labs to work in? You're not even supposed to have long nails let alone paint the damn things...



We don't work in labs....not meant to paint nails but as mental health nurses we get away with it

----------


## Chloe

It's so simple and easy they don't help you you don't help them. I have people in my group that are horrible nasty two faced bitches however they now know they can poke but it costs them so they only will have a little dig every now and then. But go to far and they don't get any help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

